# Débloquer un iPod



## kingmaster (11 Mai 2004)

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible et si oui, comment débloquer un iPod pour échanger normalement de la musique sur d'autres ordinateurs.

J'ai synchronisé le iPod de ma copine sur son ordi mais du coup, il m'est impossible de copier des musiques de son iPod sur mon ordi. Vu que j'ai un mac, on m'a conseillé des applications comme "iPod viewer" ou "iPod access", malheureusement, je ne trouve pas çà pratique du tout et ça n'importe pas toutes les pistes audio.

Comment faire pour DEBLOQUER un iPod afin de copier dans tous les sens que l'on veut les musiques.

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2004)

impossible souf si on prend un logiciel qui decode les fichier caché!!
Le ipod est plus compatible dans le sens PC&gt;Mac que Mac&gt;PC, ds la 1° conf, il suffit de le brancher...ds l'autre...mystere et boule de gomme!!
pour Mac&gt;Mac ou PC&gt;PC...suffit de le connecter, ne pas faire importer par iTunes (mode manuel sans deconnection)
apres, on va dans le iPod, et on regarde pour decaché les fichier, la il y a iPod controle qui apparaitet on cherche "music", on le transfert sur le DD de l'ordi...
on ouvre iTunes, et on glisse le fichier dessus, il synco les pistes de le DD et les met dans dossier...
c fait,


----------

